# Temporary housing for babies



## jareeed2 (Dec 21, 2012)

Can i house my 8 month old cherry heads in my tort table with my bigger 3 torts for a couple nights till their new set up gets here? I would still feed them seperatly for the next few days, my other 3 torts are 7 inches the bigest, and 5 inches for the other two. I thoufhht itd be okay to let them explore and dig aroynd in the big encloyrse, if there not in during feeding time i figured itd be alright.. Any thoughts? Thankss


----------



## terryo (Dec 21, 2012)

Sometimes I put my small Cherry Head in with the big one while I'm cleaning her outside garden, and Ive seen the little one go after the bigger one. She tries to bite her foot all the time and will chase her around. I'm alwlays afraid that the big one will turn around and give her a bite, so now when I'm cleaning the garden, I put her in with my Box turtles. I am going to keep trying as eventually they have to be housed together. But my small one is only a few in. smaller. I personally think that your little one's are too small to put them together. Just MHO. RF's have been know to eat a mouse that's bigger than a hatchling.


----------



## jareeed2 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeaa im nervous as well terry! Was just wondering what some people thought, maybe ill put them in for a few hours and keep an eye on them as they explore, there new 36x18 enclousure will be ready in a few days!!


----------



## sibi (Dec 21, 2012)

On the cautious side, couldn't you just split the enclosure for a couple of days instead?


----------



## wellington (Dec 21, 2012)

I would,take sibi's idea. If something were to go bad, it may be irreversible.


----------



## Tom (Dec 21, 2012)

I wouldn't do it. Just set up a tub for them. Cheap, easy, safe...


----------



## jtrux (Dec 22, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking...did you just get them?? If not, where did you previously have them contained? 

And Tom is right, go buy a 10 dollar tub and place them in there, hell I bet someone you know has one lying around you can use.


----------



## jareeed2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Yea i have them in their tank till theirs is set up, should be ready in a coue days, i was just wondering, wasnt sure about doing it, and i have had them since april when they were 2 weeks old and have had them in a 20 gallon untill they move to a 36x18 for the rest of the winter


----------



## turtlelover2495 (Dec 22, 2012)

jareeed2 said:


> Can i house my 8 month old cherry heads in my tort table with my bigger 3 torts for a couple nights till their new set up gets here? I would still feed them seperatly for the next few days, my other 3 torts are 7 inches the bigest, and 5 inches for the other two. I thoufhht itd be okay to let them explore and dig aroynd in the big encloyrse, if there not in during feeding time i figured itd be alright.. Any thoughts? Thankss



Well I have a redfoot myself about 1year 1/2 old. I bought mine from petco she is awesome. And as far as putting your baby in with larger tortoise that's all on what you want as an owner! My friend lives with me and he loved my tortoise so he bought a hatchling and he housed his with mine and they get along really well. They don't fight at all infact they love eachother mine will go lay down with the baby one sometimes and sometimes the baby will go lay with mine. I would say see what happens keep a close eye out if your older tortoise accept them then it should be fine temporarily. But im not a huge tortoise expert I only got mine last year. but yeah I would say see what other people think


----------

